# Need a stiffer boot...Help



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Darko is a softer boot. Go to the Maysis.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LOVE my B. DriverX. but yes, they are narrower. Great support.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> LOVE my B. DriverX. but yes, they are narrower. Great support.


+1 the driver X's are great...

Also look at the Burton Serow, they're meant for the Japanese market so they fit a little different (wider?) than other boots. They're a great backcountry/off-piste freeride boot.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*DC Status*

I got these boots last year. I wanted a stiff ass boot too. They are amazing, best boot I have ridden. I ride the same style you do, mostly freeride. Crazy comfortable


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!

I have been looking at the driver X, but the fit o fthe other burton boots I have tried on makes me not leary of buying them since nowhere around me locally has them. So I would have to order them on a maybe. 

I have not looked at any DC boots yet...I will now. 

I don't want to just order a bunch online then return the ones that don't fit right....but that may be my only option.

Going to try some stores a bit further away from me tonight and see if I can fint something.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

quicklx said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I have been looking at the driver X, but the fit o fthe other burton boots I have tried on makes me not leary of buying them since nowhere around me locally has them. So I would have to order them on a maybe.
> 
> ...


I went out on a limb and ordered the status last year on line. kinda sketchy not being able to try them on, but like i said, it turned it the best investment. I was able to stay on the mountain almost twice as long as i used to be able to do with my old K2 boots. Nothing against K2 boots, mine were just very old, 7 years of riding in them. The DC boots fit like a glove and keep my heel secure(my main problem with my old K2 Boots was heel lift), but likely was caused just from being old loose boots


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

I went and tried on a few more boots this evening...

Tried on some burton boots and surprisingly after about 30 minutes they actually got more comfy. I would like to try on the ion or the driver x.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Solomon Malamute or Burton Driver X. I have the Burton Ions and love them, but they are a bit more flexible heel to toe, which I like for jumps. The Ions are known for their ability to be quite responsive, but still flexible. I had Driver Xs too and they were awesome freeride boots, but I wasn't a fan of hitting jumps with them. They have a hard plastic panel that you can slide in under the laces to slightly increase stiffness and increase longevity of the stiff flex.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

poutanen said:


> +1 the driver X's are great...
> 
> Also look at the Burton Serow, they're meant for the Japanese market so they fit a little different (wider?) than other boots. They're a great backcountry/off-piste freeride boot.


Jesus Christ man!... do you ride anything made for the North American market you live in??? you're always trying to buy snowboards from Europe and now you're riding boots made only for the Japanese... what the hell???? If you start a group buy for some Albanian bindings, count me out!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Jesus Christ man!... do you ride anything made for the North American market you live in??? you're always trying to buy snowboards from Europe and now you're riding boots made only for the Japanese... what the hell???? If you start a group buy for some Albanian bindings, count me out!


LOL I was thinking Jamaican bindings, when the bobsled team went belly up they started making bindings! 

Actually I sold my Serows as they didn't fit me right, now I'm in Driver X's. I had no idea what the Serows were when I bought them, they were in stock at a store in Oakville, ON!?!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I live in Hongcouver, why have I never seen these boots?

So are these boots short & narrow?

TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I live in Hongcouver, why have I never seen these boots? So are these boots short & narrow?


Actually I think the Serow's are wider than "normal" burton boots. Shorter and wider... They're great backcountry boots, amazing vibram soles, good support, etc.

Unfortunately the pair I bought were too big for me, I went through two pairs of Driver X until I found the right fitting boots after the Serow's... I would buy them again.


----------



## beehive (Dec 11, 2010)

try Ride Insano. Equipped with Boa system, it's their stiffest model. love em,


----------



## quicklx (Oct 5, 2011)

beehive said:


> try Ride Insano. Equipped with Boa system, it's their stiffest model. love em,


I actually tried these on yesterday..... they are the only boot with a boa that has not killed my foot. I did have a slight pressure point on my ankle but they swapped foot beds and they where perfect. 

One thing i liked for sure is i could crank them down and they were nice and stiff or i could back them off a bit to get more flex if i wanted too and still no heel lift.

May actually end up buying these.


----------



## nip175 (Nov 4, 2012)

beehive said:


> try Ride Insano. Equipped with Boa system, it's their stiffest model. love em,


HIGHLY AGREE. Ride Insano dbl boa. i got these boots 2 seasons ago i think or last season. i ride hard, pretty much the same shit you ride. i ride blackcomb im up in the glacier or 7th heaven, in the trees etc etc. i like to rip, like fuckn bomb, anywhere pow, groomer, and these boots are un real. super responsive. i love them, very comfortable. best part is you dont gotta tie laces, for me i HATE THAT. trust me dude, try these boots on, they're sick.


----------

